# Drool



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I bought them. Gonna help some brothers out.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

OMFG-so pretty...

well done, sir. have 1 of the mbI sitting. have never smoked any but the III.

wow, those look tasty!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never been able to smoke one but I hear they are amazing. Nice haul!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great job!!! They're gonna love 'em!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy Crap Ron! You did get 'em:dribble:


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice, grats man!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

A thing of beauty


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

One of the nicest boxes that have been made for cigars!!!And the goods on the inside are great nice find!!!You must of got hit by the lucky train!!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

very nicely done. and the fact you are helping out some brothers, awesome !!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I have one left from the 11 I found earlier in the summer.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

yummy looks good


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn!! Those look amazing!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Haven't smoked any of those...I keep the 3 very close!!! Those have to be amazing!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

the same place I found these has 2 unopened boxes of CAO Odyssey's....


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Holy Crap Ron! You did get 'em:dribble:


what David said good for you brother awesome grab


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

OOOOHHHH BABY! Nice score. :dribble:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome. I am insanely jealous. But happy for you at the same time. Nice grabs.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice grab! First time I've ever seen a full box! :dribble::dribble:


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

That is an incredible find.

One of the best cigars I HAVE EVER SMOKED.

And i truly say this without bias.


enjoy my man.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Sam Leccia said:


> That is an incredible find.
> 
> One of the best cigars I HAVE EVER SMOKED.
> 
> ...


Now THIS says a lot.

Thanks Sam!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Awesome find!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats on winning the mini lottery. :lol:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

l could only wish! I was lookin for these a little while ago. Nice score bro!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome score!!Wanna trade


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome pick...way to find the hard ones


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have just (1) in the box sitting and really love this smoke---Very nice pick up indeed Ron--Very thoughtful of you to take care of a few friends. Just do not forget to let a few rest for yourself for down the road--


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I can agree with your titel!! Drool man, Drool!! :dribble::dribble:


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Those are some things of beauty


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow they sure look good


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

and now they're gone. Enjoy guys!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Say what! That was fast!
View attachment 11163
:bolt:


----------

